# Wool loss - easy to pull out - on an injured sheep



## winterduchess (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi everyone.  

I have a 1 year old Merino that was bit by a dog on Christmas eve. We've been treating her since then, keeping the wound on the back of her legs/rump clean, and we gave her a tetanus shots, as well as two days of penicillin. The first few days of the wound, we weren't sure she'd make it.  It started healing, and after a week discovered what we think was a bedsore on her other side that she had been lying on.  It was pretty heavily draining pus, so we started her on penicillin again - 4 days of it.  Finally, it seems like all the wounds are healing.  They are mostly scabbed over, with a tiny bit of pus/drainage in one area.  We are keeping her inside a shed, sleeping on straw with a heat lamp in the shed to provide a bit of warmth (our nights have gotten down to the upper 20's.)  She is eating fine, and drinking water, but won't get up to get it herself - she's still mostly immobile, and we have to put alfalfa right in front of her nose, at which point she'll devour it.  We also have to move her head to the water bowl for her to drink.  She has energy, but won't put any weight on her back legs, even if we pick her up and hold her upright and support her weight.

Just now I went out to go check on her, and give her more food and water.  I discovered the heat lamp had gotten lower (the cord slipped) and was only a couple of feet from her back.  Not close enough to burn her, but she was probably pretty warm.  I also noticed a bit of wool that seemed to be coming out.  I plucked at it, and a handful came away.  The skin underneath looks healthy for the most part - not irritated or scabby or anything.  Just looked pink and healthy.  It wasn't a break in the wool, because there was literally no wool left on the skin there - it came straight out.   I plucked another handful out, and didn't even need to put any real pressure into pulling it out, as it was very loose.  The sheep didn't even seem to notice and just kept eating.  I checked in some other areas of her body with the same results - I could just pull the wool straight out.  I stopped, not wanting to take away her wool in the middle of winter, but I'm worried.  I read somewhere on here that wool loss is often due to stress, but it made it sound like it was wool "breakage" rather than ALL the wool coming out of the skin.  I also read that it could be mites or scabies or something.  The skin looked very clean and healthy, no flaking or irritation.

Any advice?  Should I just leave her alone, and ignore the wool loss for now?  How can I check if it's mites or scabies - would I be able to see anything wrong with her skin? I'm assuming this is just stress from her wounds, but the fact that the wool strands came completely out, instead of breaking, worries me.

Also would love any advice about how to get her on her feet.  I'm worried she'll lose her muscles if she doesn't start using the legs soon.  I know she CAN use them since she'll kick them and move them here and there, but she just won't stand on them at all.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 15, 2013)

Since she was bit on her leg it is possible that a ligament was torn that will prevent her from standing. She shouldn't need the heat lamp.
18 has been our high for the past couple weeks. our sheep have shelter but no extra heat.  So perhaps it could b heat related?

If you can attach straps to th roof you can create a sling to keep her standing. I hate to say this but if she has been down this long I would put her down. Not standing is a major issue that will cause health issues for the rest of her life.


----------



## winterduchess (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the ligaments are okay - the ligament was exposed, but was still there and didn't seem torn.  

I turned off the heat lamp - maybe I'll let her go tonight without it.  

That's a great idea - making straps attached to the ceiling.  I know, and I've considered many times putting her down, but since the wounds seem to be healing pretty good, I want to give her a chance.  I just want to MAKE her stand somehow, see if that will get her used to it and maybe she'll start standing on her own.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 16, 2013)

My brother had the same problem back in Dec. The dog had got his Hamp. ram hung under a fence. He had a real hard time getting the ram to stand again, about 3 weeks. He just kept working with him and he finnally got up. Lost alot of weight during this period. He also got lice during all that and lost most of his wool. the lice started to spread to the rest of is flock before he caught it. After treating for that, and over a month, alls good at my brothers house.

Cydecton cattle wormer as a drench worked for him.


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes I would remove heat lamp all together, If you feel she is cold put a blanket over her, Because she won't get up yet the blanket will
stay on, And yes treat her for the lice that you can't see (right away), Also important to watch the rest of them to see if they show signs of
lice. (wool pulling off easy). While she is down check her feet and trim hooves if needed and between the toes for scaled, treat this area
with iodine. Check for worms also, Keep up the good work of putting feed in front of her and water, Try grain also. As goodolboy said it
was three weeks before his brothers ram got back up. I would not do the sling, I tryed this once, and the sheep was also week in the neck
he could not hold his head up for hours and hours and his chin was touching his chest area, Which in turn cut off his air way, He died. I will
never do that again. As long as your sheep is eating really good there is always hope. Good Luck and keep us up to date.


----------



## winterduchess (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, thanks for the advice everyone.

The sad news is, we're putting the sheep down today.  Most of her wounds were healing great, but I guess one spread under the wool where I couldn't see it.  It is very infected, and we got some advice from a friend who has owned sheep for years, who told us that it's just too far gone and that she was in a lot of pain.

It's so disappointing, because we were trying SO HARD to help her.  Spent 4 weeks washing wounds and handfeeding and watering her, giving penicillin and tetanus shots, and it feels now like it was all for nothing.  At least I gained some valuable experience.  

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 22, 2013)

I am soooo sorry for your loss!!!   
It is soo frusterating when this happens after so much work and time on your and the sheeps part!!! You did everything you could!!  :/


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm so so sorry.  You really gave a go of trying to save her. You did all you could, but sometimes it's best to just let go.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Shelly May (Jan 22, 2013)

X2


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

so sorry


----------



## winterduchess (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the condolences everyone - it is very much appreciated.


----------

